# Can I install windows 10 in intel pentium 3 laptop ?



## Aminul

I have a laptop and my laptop processor is pentium 3.Can I install windows 10 in my laptop.
Please give me a suggestion


----------



## beers

I think the minimum requirements are 1 GHz and 1 GB RAM.  If you can meet those then it will run.

Otherwise I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## johnb35

Short answer is No. Get a new laptop.


----------



## Darren

Nope


----------



## killershark1978

If you try to install Windows 10 on any device, the first thing it will do is a compatibility check, hence windows its self will tell you, I would not write off the possibility, I might work although I thin k even if the processor proves to withstand, you will be very lucky to not find some other driver / compatibility issues within another area of the hardware which is all going to be as old as your P3


----------



## Laquer Head

Aminul said:


> I have a laptop and my laptop processor is pentium 3.Can I install windows 10 in my laptop.
> Please give me a suggestion


Stop finagling around with a 20 year old piece of shit and step in the 2000's..


----------



## tremmor

Not to mention speed would be terrible even if ya could. Pentium III was a good candidate for dos in the day.


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> step in the 2000's..


But laquer, the P3 850 came out in 2000


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> But laquer, the P3 850 came out in 2000


I have truly been put in my place....

I'll see myself out...


----------



## Darren

I think I had a Pentium 3 when I was 8 or so.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> I think I had a Pentium 3 when I was 8 or so.


When you were 8 I was already out of college...lol


----------

